# BMC SLR01 vs Specialized Tarmac SL4



## asvc

I'll be immensely grateful to every SLR01 rider (or person who rode it) who can pay attention to this.

I'm looking for people who rode on them.
Last two years I was happy owner of the Addict R4 w.Rival group and 7850 wheels, but realised that I need smaller frame size and now I'm trying to choose between these two. My primary goals are comfort ride (our roads are simply not acceptable sometimes) and I love to ride uphills so weight is important too.

For the Tarmac I can got with a good discount setup is Red+Mavic RSys premium (2009-2010 year or so) and BMC is dura-ace 7900 with 7850 C24 tubular. They are both used, but to my eye SLR01 is used less.

Every opinion is welcome. Thank you all for valuable replies.



2Moderator — I'm sorry, if this is serious rules violation (topic duplicate) and will delete thread by the 1st request.


----------



## carbonLORD

Ive ridden the S-Works Tarmac SL4 and Team Machine SLR01.

If you blindfolded me, I'd have thought they were the same bike initially.

I put about 25 miles in the saddle of each, the Tarmac, a 58, the BMC a 57. I think over the long haul the Tarmac would be the stiffer of the two. The BMC seems to slightly edge over in terms of compliance. Both are fantastic sprinters, both are super responsive and the weight of both seemed to be even keel.

These are two very similar machines in terms of their performance. I like the aggressive nature of the Tarmac. I like the construction of the BMC, with its angular tubes, 3K natural woven rear stays and fork.

I bet the non S-Works Tarmac is apples to apples with the SLR01. Get the one you like visually best as they are both fantastic machines.

Lastly, I liked the S-Works Tarmac over the S-Works Venge, just incase you were considering it. I even liked the S-Works Roubaix SL3 over the Venge. You can read all about my impressions on the S-Works line in the Specialized thread.

Looking forward to whatever build you end up with.

HTH.


----------



## Guod

I haven't been on an S-Works tarmac, but I own an SLR01. There isn't anything I can complain about in terms of ride. I'm even ok with the stream post, though they eliminated that on the 2012 models. I love the looks, it climbs very nicely, and it's very comfortable. After 500 or so miles on it, I'd have to say I'd still pick it over getting a tarmac, but some of that has to do with the fact that there are countless tarmacs on the road around me. I love my BMC, but I don't think you could go wrong either way. Just my two cents.


----------



## looigi

6000 miles on a 2011 SLR01 and very happy with the bike. In my travels it's rare to see a BMC and I don't recall ever seeing another SLR01 except the pro bikes at the USAPCC last year.


----------



## Levendis

ASVC,
While the SLR is well-regarded, you might want to careful if you happen to need the smaller sizes. I currently ride a 520 top tube 2010 SLC01 and because the fork rake has the same offset as the larger bikes, front-end handling is poor (trail of 67mm instead of the usual 56mm). Just something to watch out for if that particular bike you're look at has a shallow (i.e. 71 or 72 degree) head tube. 
L


----------



## ewynn

BMC cm sizing is larger than the American brands.. If I were you, you should determine your bike frame based on stack and reach...


----------



## marathon marke

I've never ridden a Specilaized, so I can't say. 

I have over 6,000 miles on my 2012 SLR01 since I got it last March. I do weekly rides over 120 miles (400 miles/wk), and completed a 200 mile ride last week Monday. Not a single complaint.


----------



## hipo_p51

I test road a SLR01, but in the end I bought the S-Works Tarmac. BMC is a super nice bike, but the Specialized was just a little better for me. I might actually get one later next year, just to have them both.
You cannot go wrong with either one.


----------



## Wilier_speed

I have a BMC SLR01 and at the time of purchase I test rode a Tarmac SL3 as a comparison for an hour or so. The SLR01 felt more comfortable overall to me and I liked the look of it better. It also felt more at home on climbs where the Tarmac felt better on the flats. The Tarmac also felt like the build quality and finish were slightly better than the BMC. With that said, I've been very happy with the Slr01. The only drawback for me is its not a great sprinters bike (my previous Wilier felt way better in that regard.) They are both great bikes though. Hard to go wrong with either one.


----------



## _Forza_

Little late to this thread, but it's still on the first page of the BMC section. I had 5.5k on a 2011 SLR01 and 7k on a Tarmac SL4. All race & training miles, through rain, sleet, snow, sun, wind...you get the point. 

Short version

- Two very different bikes. 

The S-Works SL4 is a much more aggressive point and shoot kind of bike and has a responsiveness of a dagger. The transfer in the rear end is unparalleled, IMO, I could get the rear end swinging in no time in my sprints and never could get the rear-end so loose to break, instant unforgiving power transfer that makes you plan your jumps . In descents, unless you are a fearless bomber and like to get your chest over your stem, it could feel twitchy. When I moved from the SLR01 to the SL4, the first thing I noticed was how much more "on" the bike I had to be in descents. 

The SLR01 is a much smoother ride, and is a ninja sword to the SL4 dagger analogy. What you lost in the ability to react, you made up for in compliance and super smooth descents, like butter in all positions Of note, I would frequently get my rear wheel loose under load, and twice dumped, both times my rear wheel slid out from under me while cornering. When jumping hard on the pedals, it was more forgiving and it's hard to describe, but it felt like flex caused the frame have a "spring load" to it that would then accelerate like a slingshot..or rebound.


----------

